# Goat squeeze chute ? Home made ?



## Hipshot (May 6, 2018)

I need to handle my goats . I don't have enough to justify spending the money for a manufactured squeeze chute . Anybody build their own ? I did a search but came up empty .Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## animalmom (May 6, 2018)

What kind of goats do you have?  I have Nigerian Dwarfs and when I need to handle them for shots or hoof trimming I use the milking stand.  Some of the bucks' necks are too large for the bar to close on the milking stand so those guys get tied to a heavy fence and get trimmed.

I've seen head restraints you can buy that get attached to a fence so you don't need the entire milking stand.

There are times when a chute restraint would be handy, like treating a wound... so I'll be watching to see what others reply.


----------



## Hipshot (May 6, 2018)

animalmom said:


> What kind of goats do you have?  I have Nigerian Dwarfs and when I need to handle them for shots or hoof trimming I use the milking stand.  Some of the bucks' necks are too large for the bar to close on the milking stand so those guys get tied to a heavy fence and get trimmed.
> 
> I've seen head restraints you can buy that get attached to a fence so you don't need the entire milking stand.
> 
> There are times when a chute restraint would be handy, like treating a wound... so I'll be watching to see what others reply.


 In the old days yes I would do the same . I have one Nigerian Buck .Two I don't know what does . Two young does from them by him .I just bought six at a sale . Two Boer does and four Boer cross bred does about 2 or 3 months old . One of those has a runny nose and weeping eyes . I will treat it the hard way . I'll build one as soon as I have time . Age is telling me to make life easier on my body . When I replace the buck, I intend to get  as large a meat type buck as I can find   . It is easier on animals with squeeze shuts and head catches . Me too


----------



## Mike CHS (May 6, 2018)

When we started our research we found a ton of plans at Universities that have a large Ag program.  The link below is Oregon State and has links to several areas including plans.

Using the term "sheep goat handling plans" usually brings up a bunch of links.  University of Maryland extension also had a good number of plans but I found that most Extension activities had many of the same plans. 

http://extension.oregonstate.edu/crook/ag/livestock


----------



## Hipshot (May 6, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> When we started our research we found a ton of plans at Universities that have a large Ag program.  The link below is Oregon State and has links to several areas including plans.
> 
> Using the term "sheep goat handling plans" usually brings up a bunch of links.  University of Maryland extension also had a good number of plans but I found that most Extension activities had many of the same plans.
> 
> http://extension.oregonstate.edu/crook/ag/livestock


 Thanks I'll give it a look . So far I've found only pictures on the net .Some where I have head catches I made for cattle . And a full squeeze Shute for cattle . It doesn't need to be like that though . I have been thinking about this a lot . I  am starting to map out a plan in my head. I want fully functional including being able to hold kids for disbudding . I notice your close to me kinda sorta . I'm just a smidgen west of middle Tn.Went to Manchester to the graded sheep and goat sale last Friday. That's where the little does came from . Had a ball but the auctioneer was a bit hard to understand .


----------



## Alaskan (May 6, 2018)

When I was first figuring out how to do their feet... I was looking on you tube. ..


in one video the guy had something that looked like a lawn chair, at a 45 degree angle.  He showed how he easily kind of tripped the goat into this thing.  The goat was then on its back in the lawn chair with all 4 feet in the air... pretty helpless and easy for the guy work with.

This guy was a one man show... which is why he had it set up like that.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 6, 2018)

I'm in between Lewisburg and Pulaski.  I have some of the plans on those sites if I can find them since it has been awhile.


----------



## Hipshot (May 6, 2018)

Alaskan said:


> When I was first figuring out how to do their feet... I was looking on you tube. ..
> 
> 
> in one video the guy had something that looked like a lawn chair, at a 45 degree angle.  He showed how he easily kind of tripped the goat into this thing.  The goat was then on its back in the lawn chair with all 4 feet in the air... pretty helpless and easy for the guy work with.
> ...


 Saw those and still trying to figure how to teach the goat to get in the chair . I can rope and tie the goat but I don't like getting down on the ground with it .



Mike CHS said:


> I'm in between Lewisburg and Pulaski.  I have some of the plans on those sites if I can find them since it has been awhile.


 I have found the same plan twice at different colleges .squeeze tables but no head gate . They love those things at every company I have found too. I would like to at least attempt to show some kind of profit before I die .I don't know if you can open this or not . it's a tilting squeeze table for sheep . but no head gate .


----------



## Mike CHS (May 6, 2018)

DS Livestock Equipment has the headgate that we bought.  Considering what it does it is affordable and would work with a DIY chute system.  We were fortunate enough to get what we needed to be in place before we got too old to enjoy what we were doing.  I was 67 when we started so profit was never a sure thing but we are there already.  That is if I don't include the fence and the shelters, and the barn shelter, and you get the idea.  

The manual head gate we bought is a fair way down the page.  They have a more expensive one but it is a waste of dollars.

https://www.dslivestock.biz/products/category/handling-systems-components-sheep/


----------



## Alaskan (May 6, 2018)

Hipshot said:


> Saw those and still trying to figure how to teach the goat to get in the chair . I can rope and tie the goat but I don't like getting down on the ground with it .


I was just now looking, trying to find it again and couldn't. 

But I thought he had an easy way that he just tumped them in.


----------



## greybeard (May 6, 2018)

or:
https://www.ag.ndsu.edu/aben-plans/6006.pdf


----------



## greybeard (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Gorman Farm (May 9, 2018)

I usually just use a fence corner where I can use a gate panel to trap them in a corner and then I can sit them down on their butts to do feet or examine/treat whatever I need to. I use a little grain in a pan to entice them over. I have sheep though not goats.


----------



## Hipshot (May 12, 2018)

greybeard said:


>


 Thank you I like both of those .When I get time the pipe one is the way to go . I have nine  40 lb.  weaned does. and needed to treat them fast . So I threw this together day before yesterday . All salvaged except screws. perhaps some of you will know what it started out as  But it works We dewormed them and drenched them with Corid  yesterday and drenched them with Corid today .Also gave two of them shots of antibiotics. The Corid says treat for five days . I just want them to get the proper dose for each of them .  I really don't trust putting it in their water. So who's old enough to know what it was ?


----------



## greybeard (May 13, 2018)

Foldaway bed or newer style army cot..or folding sofabed.


----------



## Alaskan (May 13, 2018)

Hipshot said:


> View attachment 48148 View attachment 48147  Thank you I like both of those .When I get time the pipe one is the way to go . I have nine  40 lb.  weaned does. and needed to treat them fast . So I threw this together day before yesterday . All salvaged except screws. perhaps some of you will know what it started out as  But it works We dewormed them and drenched them with Corid  yesterday and drenched them with Corid today .Also gave two of them shots of antibiotics. The Corid says treat for five days . I just want them to get the proper dose for each of them .  I really don't trust putting it in their water. So who's old enough to know what it was ?


pretty fine


----------



## Baymule (May 13, 2018)

@Hipshot you are a genius by necessity. There will be a sudden run on folding beds at Goodwill stores......


----------

